# State attorneys general challenge Trump-era rollback of energy efficiency standards



## mark handler (Mar 18, 2021)

State attorneys general challenge Trump-era rollback of energy efficiency standards

https://thehill.com/policy/energy-environment/543490-state-attorneys-general-challenge-trump-era-rollback-of-energy


----------



## e hilton (Mar 18, 2021)

Pure politics.


----------

